# Project Builder CVS error: end of file from server?



## rharder (Jun 2, 2002)

I have a project from SourceForge that I'm editing in Project Builder, but when I try to refresh CVS from with PB, it give me  an "end of file from server" error. Anyone have an idea of what that means?

I'm using ssh with cvs, and all command line cvs commands work fine from Terminal. I use ssh keys so no passwords need to be entered.

OS X 10.1.4
cvs 1.1.0

-Rob


----------



## blb (Jun 2, 2002)

Do you know if PB is picking up the CVS_RSH env variable?

One thing I'd try is use tcpdump to watch the traffic PB is using to attempt its CVS update.  If you're using cvs/ssh,

```
sudo tcpdump -i en0 port 22
```
(replace en0 with ppp0 if it's over PPP).  See if there's any traffic there.  If not, maybe PB is trying pserver, so you can watch for that,

```
sudo tcpdump -i en0 port 2401
```


----------



## rharder (Jun 3, 2002)

Good thought. I'll try it.

According to an Apple document (http://developer.apple.com/tools/projectbuilder/PBReleaseNotes.html) Project Builder will pick up the fact that we're using ssh by examining the CVS folders, but now that I think about it, I don't think the CVS/Root files say anything about ssh: only that we're using :ext: to get to our stuff.

-Rob


----------



## LanceFrench (Sep 7, 2002)

You end up with the 'end of file from server' error for one of two reasons:

1. PB doesn't pick up your environmental variables.  

The fix for this is to checkout your project from the command line, add it to PB, and then restart PB from the command line with open myproject.pbproj where "myproject" is whatever you named your project.  PB will then pick up the CVSROOT and CVS_RSH environmental variables it needs from your shell.

2. PB can't connect via SSH because your setup requires a password.

The fix for this is to use public key authentication without a passphrase (ssh-keygen then upload it to your server's authorized_keys).  This isn't very secure, but until apple integrates CVS a little better it's the only way I know to get it to work.

Good luck,
Lance


----------

